# Long Range WiFi AP Suggestion



## kARTechnology (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello guys,
*1)* I have a TP-Link wr740n connected to a 8-ch CCTV DVR and a PC.
*2)* I have another 8-ch CCTV DVR and PC @ a location which is around 0.5km to 1km(somewhat Line Of Sight) which is currently has no router/any setup.

I plan to setup a AP from the *point 1* to *2*
Preferring a 300mbps WiFi one, what do I need?

because I can watch CCTV cams at unlimited time without killing FUP if they're  on same network.
*max 4.5K budget*

I have a spare ASUS USB-N13, Can I use this at *point 2*, but USB cable length?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2016)

See this:
*forum.digit.in/networking/195451-a...orking-exprience-post2267060.html#post2267060
It will be difficult & definitely not cheap.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Ubiquiti provides long range point to point access point antennas. But definitely this is not cheap.

Amazon.in: ubiquiti bea


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 10, 2016)

reniarahim1 said:


> Ubiquiti provides long range point to point access point antennas. But definitely this is not cheap.
> 
> Amazon.in: ubiquiti bea



have you used it? 
If I take a new local fiber connection, 4 mbps is around 5000 for a year I think, but it has many disruptions occasionally and the person operating the PC has no idea about it. they offer leased line (fixed IP adress) on extra monthly charge.
I need remote desktop & cctv.
I already have a 4mbps fiber connection which is at the point 1 mentioned in my 1st post


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 11, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> have you used it?
> If I take a new local fiber connection, 4 mbps is around 5000 for a year I think, but it has many disruptions occasionally and the person operating the PC has no idea about it. they offer leased line (fixed IP adress) on extra monthly charge.
> I need remote desktop & cctv.
> I already have a 4mbps fiber connection which is at the point 1 mentioned in my 1st post



No, i don't have personal experience. You can go to Ubiquiti forums to get more details on this product.


----------

